# Things You Never Thought You Would Build



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am sure that we have all noticed that once you demonstrate the ability to cut a board approximately to the intended length, the floodgates are open. There is a never-ending stream of projects to be done. Some of these might not be the first things that you would have chosen.

I thought it might be interesting to post some of the odd projects that we have built.

I just finished my first (and with any luck, last) "Caprine Lactation Station". Some people might call it a goat milking stand. We have Nigerian Dwarf goats. The dimensions for the stand I built had to be scaled down for the size of these goats. I went to the farm where we bought our first goats and measured and photographed the milking stand that they have there.

Here is the result:










You milk from the side closest to the camera. The little table attached on the left is for some food to distract the goat. Once her head is through the gizmo there, you pivot one of boards in the V-shape so that her head will not fit out.

That's about all I know - I build and my wife milks.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

NICE. definitely not something I would randomly put on my to-do list

did you use milk-paint for this?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA HA I'm sorry but this got a hugh and tearful laugh from me! I really didn't know that such a thing was needed. From the photo you did well with your project.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe if you talked nicer to them they wouldn't have to be clamped in.

Looks good. Does your wife need you to build a milking stool.?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The little "V" where they put their heads is called a 'Stanchion

Now you know what you built. I always milked goats standing up and cows setting down. Just be thankful you aren't trying to build kickers for a 1500# Holstien cow ;-)) BTW, they will not be talked into standing still )


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've milked my share of Holstiens and Guernseys but, what's a kicker? 
Agreed, they can't be reasoned with and WILL NOT stop switching their tails.

I was a happy camper when Dad decided raising Polled Herfords and Angus was a more efficient use of our time.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Here in Norway they usually milk the goats facing to the rear of the goat and bending over it. It looks like backbreaking work. to me the stand in the photo makes perfect sense. You get the milk and you can still walk upright afterwards. It does look like you have to lift the goats onto the platform though. Best with small goats?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I always enjoy well designed functional projects and this is definitely one of them.
Would it help to put something "non skid" material on the floor section? Either paint it with some of that nonskid boat floor paint (it has bits of rubber in it) or even some old carpet or rubber floor material.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for looking. We are just getting started with the milking, so we are sure to be making some modifications as we go.

*firecaster *- So far, an overturned plastic bucket is the milking stool.

*TopamaxSurvivor *& *Gene *- I too wonder what is meant by a kicker.

*stefang *- I imagine that I will be building a step or ramp soon. The goats are small, but not that small.

*Les *- You are right about needing something non-skid. It is also important that you can wash it down to keep it clean. That is why I put lots of polyurethane on it. So, it is kind of slick. There are official mats sold for this purpose, but I think we will try something less expensive like an anti-fatigue mat.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Kickers are hobbles, they clamp on a cows ankles and keep them from kicking you or the bucket over while milking them.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

ChuckVMaybe indoor/outdoor carpet sold at the big box stores for not much…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Mike, goats are good jumpers. They'll go over a 5' fence. Getting on the stand is quit easy. I had a feeder that was made with an upright 2×6 at each corner about 4' tall. The goats used to like to stand on the tops of the 2×6's a look around. I never did see one of them jump up there, but hey were always on top.

You don't need to worry about the goats slipping around the way we do ) The cleaning part is a good idea though. I'm sure the standards are a lot higher for drinking milk. I used mine to raise dairy calves. Most of the time I did a direct feeding program )

I've used a couple kinds of kickers to keep cows from kicking. One was a hobble that clamped on the hocks to keep the cow from moving her legs, the other clamped on to the flanks to keep her from moving her legs. I've been kicked so hard so many times, I don't know why I don't have numerous broken bones. There are 2 kinds of guys you never want be in a fight with, loggers and dairymen, you can't hurt them!! You will loose )

Gene, My dad didn't make teh swich to Shorthorms and Red Angus until after the main milker (me) left home :-((


----------



## _Moose_ (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice build. I see this is an older post so by now your wife has had plenty of opportunity to put this stand to good use. My wife also uses one of these for our Nubien goats & I just got tasked with building one for one of her friends…sigh…

I really like the shelf you've added for a grain bucket. Think I'll add that.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

...trying to figure out how to modify it for my wifes chickens…


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Moose* - 
This stand has worked very well for us. We put a thin rubber mat on the deck for traction. Good luck on you next one.

*Nomad62* -
Now that is a project that I am looking froward to seeing - the chicken milking stand!


----------

